# What's Your Project Car?



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

I imagine a few of you have some pretty cool rides, so I thought I'd give you a place to share your build. Currently I have a 2005 BMW E46 M3(my first car) on airride and some other things. Currently have about 10k in parts waiting for me to install (rocket bunny widebody kit, AG wheels, BCL wang) but that'll probably take me a few months. I also have a 1964 Impala and I'm flying to New York on Tuesday to pick up a 1992 Eunos Roadster (Japanese mazda miata) ((steering wheel is on the wrong side lol)) I'll post pics of that in here when I get up there and as I make progress with the build.

Whatcha got, pretty boys?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's my M3 from day 1 to semi-current days


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 8, 2019)

2001 ford winstar currently trying to find someone to tilt the motor back to change tge spark plugs, 
2000 silverado , paid 1000 buck for it, looking to put a plow on it for the massive snowfall well prob get... yeah big balla style.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> 2001 ford winstar currently trying to find someone to tilt the motor back to change tge spark plugs,
> 2000 silverado , paid 1000 buck for it, looking to put a plow on it for the massive snowfall well prob get... yeah big balla style.



Can't beat that for 1000 doll hairs. Yeah vans are notoriously bad about actual maintenance considering how recessed into the vehicle the engines have to be. Luckily in my 94 G20 the whole engine basically is in the passenger compartment, you just take the engine cover off and there she is.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 8, 2019)

I'd love to make my 2019 WRX my project car, but the funds aren't there at the moment.  

I'd like to do built bottom, turbo swap, catless j pipe, single exit exhaust, and STI transmission.  One of my friends asked me why I didn't just get an STI and my answer was, because it is still running essentially the same motor since its arrival in 2004.  The FA20DIT allegedly fixed some of the issues that the EJ motor was prone to having.


----------



## bvs (Sep 8, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'd love to make my 2019 WRX my project car, but the funds aren't there at the moment.
> 
> I'd like to do built bottom, turbo swap, catless j pipe, single exit exhaust, and STI transmission.  One of my friends asked me why I didn't just get an STI and my answer was, because it is still running essentially the same motor since its arrival in 2004.  The FA20DIT allegedly fixed some of the issues that the EJ motor was prone to having.



Love Subarus! Just got my first proper turbo Subaru after owning a few N/A versions. Very reliable, fast, comfortable, good value; it does it all


----------



## Long (Sep 8, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> 2001 ford winstar currently trying to find someone to tilt the motor back to change tge spark plugs,
> 2000 silverado , paid 1000 buck for it, looking to put a plow on it for the massive snowfall well prob get... yeah big balla style.



Cheap 4wd trucks are fun as hell. Black hole for cash though.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 8, 2019)

1981 Coupe deville-2 pumps, 6 batteries, 13” 100 spokes. Think 90s lowrider, hoping to wrap it up this winter. 

1998 Tahoe (Honky Lips)-9” lift, 37’s on 20” gear big blocks, just fabbed a dual exhaust for it

2001 S10/Sonoma-extended cab, currently bagged. Was on 20’s but I hate that shit. Picked this up recently, plans are to build it like I would of back in my teens when I got into minitruckin. I hate bags so it’ll be on hydraulics, 4 link, body dropped to the rockers. Simple body mods, 90s vintage wheels (Niche runners or neeper synchros would be perfect). 

1995 Road king-put it up for sale but may keep it. Currently 18” apes, air ride in the rear, 21” spoke front. If it stays I’ll redo it with dual fish tails exhaust, 20” apes, and fresh paint. 

2018 Road glide-been slowly making some changes, bought it new. 16” apes, new seat, slip ons. I’ll lower the rear a few inches this winter and “may” spray some patterns on it. 

1972 Chevelle-been on the back burner a while. Not likely to get to it this winter but maybe. I drag raced this car for 15 years, pulled it in the shop to redo and haven’t gotten to it. Maybe soon. 

I guess that’s it for now. Seems like a lot of shit but you likely have more in your BMW than I do in all my shit put together!


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 8, 2019)

*2018 Ram sport     
will be doing the following

charger suspension (match shocks &springs ) as close as possible
upgrade to 1.5" sway bars

still trying to figure out the springs without losing the comfort,or stick in the corners

Carven exhaust 
AFE MAX air coldair intake
Throttle Commander ( changes the drive by wire signal for full pedal no resistance)*


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'd love to make my 2019 WRX my project car, but the funds aren't there at the moment.
> 
> I'd like to do built bottom, turbo swap, catless j pipe, single exit exhaust, and STI transmission.  One of my friends asked me why I didn't just get an STI and my answer was, because it is still running essentially the same motor since its arrival in 2004.  The FA20DIT allegedly fixed some of the issues that the EJ motor was prone to having.



That's still an awesome ride, family. I'd have to save up the funds for like 3 transmissions because if I owned a WRX or especially an STI I'd be launching that thing on the daily 



Straight30weight said:


> 1981 Coupe deville-2 pumps, 6 batteries, 13” 100 spokes. Think 90s lowrider, hoping to wrap it up this winter.
> 
> 1998 Tahoe (Honky Lips)-9” lift, 37’s on 20” gear big blocks, just fabbed a dual exhaust for it
> 
> ...



This whole response is awesome. I like All That Sh*t. 



GreatGunz said:


> *2018 Ram sport
> will be doing the following
> 
> charger suspension (match shocks &springs ) as close as possible
> ...



Ooo big money. I think you have us all beat so far price wise.


----------



## RISE (Sep 8, 2019)

1987 Pontiac Fiero GT.  Doing an engine/trans and cradle swap right now.  The 88 Fiero had a much better cradle and suspension, so im attaching a supercharged 3800 out of a grand prix GTP to it.  Got larger rocker arms, wider powerlogs, 180 deg sensor, smaller SC pulley, poly urethane mounts for the cradle, KYB suspension, and cuatom magnaflow exhaust as of now.  Poynce, the rims you have on your BMW are the same exact style im getting for my fiero, just in gold with a chrome lip.  18×8.5 in the front and 18x 10.5 in the back once i get the wide body kit for the rear.  When all is said and done hoping this girl puts out about 325 whp.

Second project is my 2014 Dodge Avenger.  Unfortunately theres limited accessories you can add to it, but this is my daily driver.  Looking to get new rims, megan racing suspension, tune, performance coil packs, open intake, ported manifold, flowmaster super 10 exhaust, resonator delete kit and larger throttle body.  

Currently looking for a 71 Riviera or late 70's Datsun 240z.


----------



## RISE (Sep 8, 2019)

Wheres Toolsteel???? I wanna see this Saturn in the thread i started a bit ago.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

RISE said:


> 1987 Pontiac Fiero GT.  Doing an engine/trans and cradle swap right now.  The 88 Fiero had a much better cradle and suspension, so im attaching a supercharged 3800 out of a grand prix GTP to it.  Got larger rocker arms, wider powerlogs, 180 deg sensor, smaller SC pulley, poly urethane mounts for the cradle, KYB suspension, and cuatom magnaflow exhaust as of now.  Poynce, the rims you have on your BMW are the same exact style im getting for my fiero, just in gold with a chrome lip.  18×8.5 in the front and 18x 10.5 in the back once i get the wide body kit for the rear.  When all is said and done hoping this girl puts out about 325 whp.
> 
> Second project is my 2014 Dodge Avenger.  Unfortunately theres limited accessories you can add to it, but this is my daily driver.  Looking to get new rims, megan racing suspension, tune, performance coil packs, open intake, ported manifold, flowmaster super 10 exhaust, resonator delete kit and larger throttle body.
> 
> Currently looking for a 71 Riviera or late 70's Datsun 240z.



300+ horsepower in a Fiero would be f*cking Ridiculous LOL holy crap. 

The Dodge Avenger can be a pretty good looking car idc what anyone says.

Good luck finding a Riviera or 240z that isn't $30000 or a complete rust bucket. I mean that in the nicest way


----------



## RISE (Sep 8, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> 300+ horsepower in a Fiero would be f*cking Ridiculous LOL holy crap.
> 
> The Dodge Avenger can be a pretty good looking car idc what anyone says.
> 
> Good luck finding a Riviera or 240z that isn't $30000 or a complete rust bucket. I mean that in the nicest way



Def looking for a resto.  Theres a 280z BEAUTY here in Orlando for sale, but like you said they want 25k for it.  I saw a 73 rivi that needed alot of work but they only wanted 2k for it.  Shoulda pulled the trigger.

Theres some guys out there that have around 600 to fieros.  Not exactly whp, but they have North Star v8's or LS1 engines in there.  Some really fast 3800 engines in Fieros but the powerlogs i have onky handle around 350hp.  Id have to get headers to create more power, which means id have to cut the trunk to make room, which im not about.

The engine in the Avenger is the 3.6 v6 thats in the Cherokee, charger, 300, challenger, etc.  Puts out about 285 with no mods, the trans is what limits the amount of power you can add.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 8, 2019)

If i was raking in my former consulting money, I'd probably look for a MR2 coupe or even LS swap a G35 coupe to have as a dedicated project car during my down time.  While I am still slated to change jobs soon, I'll have money but no time.


----------



## Long (Sep 8, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> 1981 Coupe deville-2 pumps, 6 batteries, 13” 100 spokes. Think 90s lowrider, hoping to wrap it up this winter.
> 
> 1998 Tahoe (Honky Lips)-9” lift, 37’s on 20” gear big blocks, just fabbed a dual exhaust for it
> 
> ...



I'd like to see that chevelle!


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

RISE said:


> Def looking for a resto.  Theres a 280z BEAUTY here in Orlando for sale, but like you said they want 25k for it.  I saw a 73 rivi that needed alot of work but they only wanted 2k for it.  Shoulda pulled the trigger.
> 
> Theres some guys out there that have around 600 to fieros.  Not exactly whp, but they have North Star v8's or LS1 engines in there.  Some really fast 3800 engines in Fieros but the powerlogs i have onky handle around 350hp.  Id have to get headers to create more power, which means id have to cut the trunk to make room, which im not about.
> 
> The engine in the Avenger is the 3.6 v6 thats in the Cherokee, charger, 300, challenger, etc.  Puts out about 285 with no mods, the trans is what limits the amount of power you can add.



There's a guy around here who owns a military surplus location and has probably 50 Rivieras on hand in varying conditions... I can try to find his number if you want.

 LS's are for everything lol but hey if you can fit it, run it.

The 3.6 is a very reliable motor, too. I have No idea how it would handle more power though without like you said, changing the trans at least. Isn't the Avenger FWD?




notsoswoleCPA said:


> If i was raking in my former consulting money, I'd probably look for a MR2 coupe or even LS swap a G35 coupe to have as a dedicated project car during my down time.  While I am still slated to change jobs soon, I'll have money but no time.



Either of those would be sick, man. Just save up your money in your lack of free time and wait for the right opportunity for a crazy build. No sad face, be hopeful for the future. 



Long said:


> I'd like to see that chevelle!



I second this. Actually I wanna see everything he mentioned LOL he listed probably three times the amount of street cred that I did.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 8, 2019)

Long said:


> I'd like to see that chevelle!


One of the last races before I parked it


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> One of the last races before I parked it



Ooo a real SS... beautiful car brother. Good to see it's not Totally gutted and tubbed and caged and just not classically recoverable.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 8, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Ooo a real SS... beautiful car brother. Good to see it's not Totally gutted and tubbed and caged and just not classically recoverable.


Street car. Drive in, change tires, open the exhaust, plug in the electronics and win.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 8, 2019)

Old project vehicle was sold last year (98 TJ with all the fixin's) - I'm currently on the lookout for a late 60s-70's Chevy C10, C20 or F100 to build a street truck. Would prefer a short-bed C10 with a factory 454 but we will see...


----------



## RISE (Sep 9, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> There's a guy around here who owns a military surplus location and has probably 50 Rivieras on hand in varying conditions... I can try to find his number if you want.
> 
> LS's are for everything lol but hey if you can fit it, run it.
> 
> The 3.6 is a very reliable motor, too. I have No idea how it would handle more power though without like you said, changing the trans at least. Isn't the Avenger FWD?




Hell yea man, shoot me his number if you can get it and are not too far from Florida.  As for the Avenger, yes it is a fwd, unfortunately.  Although they did come out with an awd model for 2 years, so i was going to look into changing it over.


----------



## Long (Sep 9, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> One of the last races before I parked it



Very nice man!


----------



## Long (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a second gen dodge 1500 with a 318 magnum that's had a few things done to it. It's my offroad, winter toy this year. Still getting it dialed in.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 11, 2019)

Long said:


> I have a second gen dodge 1500 with a 318 magnum that's had a few things done to it. It's my offroad, winter toy this year. Still getting it dialed in.



Small block LA's are some of the best engines that came in anything ever.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 11, 2019)

Picked up the Eunos Roadster yesterday morning from Staten Island NY and I got back in to Atlanta a few hours ago. She only has 73k miles and runs like a f*cking champ. Gonna pull a couple dents and fill some drilled holes from a spoiler that is no longer on the car before I prep it for paint. More details to come, but here are some pix


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 9, 2019)

Update on the Eunos Roadster : still running like a champ. Got her painted in cheap single stage paint like a P-40 Warhawk (WW2 Flying Tigers paint and decals). Now time for a cheap turbo, manifold, piping, lines and expensive fuel and engine management softwares. The car has been totally gutted including the heavy soft top (hardtop gang ayyy) so it weighs just a little over 2200 lbs with me in it. That with about 300-350 horsepower should be a Stupid fast car. Plus I've got a factory upgraded diff with a 4.30 gear ratio so burnouts and drifts are a breeze already. 

Loving this build so far, bodywork came out great and the paint turned out how it was supposed to. Here are some pics of what I've done in the past couple weeks


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Oct 11, 2019)

*72 Vette & Stock Car*






My 72 Vette. As you can see I have owned it forever!

Also my late model asphalt stock car. Man do I miss that ride!

MTUB


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Oct 11, 2019)

Great thread Poyne Dexter!

MUTB


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 11, 2019)

MR USED TO BE said:


> My 72 Vette. As you can see I have owned it forever!
> 
> Also my late model asphalt stock car. Man do I miss that ride!
> 
> MTUB



That's a good post right there! Really interesting. I plan on keeping my projects indefinitely as well lol, they said I'd grow out of my love for them but I don't see any withering yet. I used to chief my brother's Bandoleros team at the Atlanta Motor Speedway when we were real young, that's like miniature stock car racing. That's really cool though man thanks for sharing


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Oct 11, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> That's a good post right there! Really interesting. I plan on keeping my projects indefinitely as well lol, they said I'd grow out of my love for them but I don't see any withering yet. I used to chief my brother's Bandoleros team at the Atlanta Motor Speedway when we were real young, that's like miniature stock car racing. That's really cool though man thanks for sharing



Your welcome and thank you Poyne Dexter. Happy to share.

Being Crewchief for your brothers Bandoleros at AMS is really COOL! I'll bet you know your stuff! Getting a chassis to ride on rails on a 3/8 or 1/2 mile FLAT asphalt track can be a challenge as you know. I could have used your expertise a time or two in the past for sure!

Again, GREAT thread!

MUTB


----------



## RISE (Jan 4, 2020)

Just picked up a 77 280z for $400.  ****ing steal considering it's the entire car, not just a shell.  Wanted a 73 240 but I'm couldn't turn this down.  Needs some new panels and prob a complete engine/trans repair but I havent looked inside.


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice pick up Rise. 

What happened to OP?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Jan 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> Nice pick up Rise.
> 
> What happened to OP?



I have been focusing on beginning the developments of technologies that could forever advance the human race as a whole. I have already received a verbal endorsement from Tomi Lahren of Fox News.

I have just been busy, brother.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 5, 2020)

90-93 Dodge 250 4x4 diesel


----------



## Azog (Dec 24, 2020)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I imagine a few of you have some pretty cool rides, so I thought I'd give you a place to share your build. Currently I have a 2005 BMW E46 M3(my first car) on airride and some other things. Currently have about 10k in parts waiting for me to install (rocket bunny widebody kit, AG wheels, BCL wang) but that'll probably take me a few months. I also have a 1964 Impala and I'm flying to New York on Tuesday to pick up a 1992 Eunos Roadster (Japanese mazda miata) ((steering wheel is on the wrong side lol)) I'll post pics of that in here when I get up there and as I make progress with the build.
> 
> Whatcha got, pretty boys?



Damn! I was coming in here to post my bike and lament that I don't have my project car in my garage yet, only to find out it's in yours! Good news is, I just bought a house with hella space and an E46 M3 will be mine soon. 

Is yours a wrap? I've always wanted either Oxford Green or Imola Red with some bronze wheels!

Shit almost forgot about my bike haha. It's a 2011 Husaberg FS570. Sweet lil' factory supermoto. I'll post pics and some mods I've done tomorrow.


----------



## Azog (Dec 24, 2020)

Double post! I'll hold it for pics tomorrow.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 24, 2020)

Sold the STI, on the lookout for a ‘72 Datsun 240


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 24, 2020)

I have a 2019 Ram 2500 megacab Cummins with the blacked out package. 

current mods 
-Full delete, running proven tunes w/5 stage SOTF switch
-2”BDS level 
-Black and red Fuel rage wheels at a -18 offset wrapped in 35x12.5 nitto ridge grapplers 
-CP3 conversion
-Getting my Fass fuel pump on Monday
-some small cosmetic stuff like red tow hooks and running boards, blacked out exhaust and tip 

Currently running around 550hp, but after the FASS is on my tuner will up my tunes since I’ll have more clean fuel. Hope to end up around 600hp after the new tune. 

I have endless future plans like a carli lift, bumpers, transmission and much more.


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 24, 2020)

Mandarb said:


> I have a 2019 Ram 2500 megacab Cummins with the blacked out package.
> 
> current mods
> -Full delete, running proven tunes w/5 stage SOTF switch
> ...



I just realized this was an older thread.


----------



## Azog (Dec 24, 2020)

Mandarb said:


> I just realized this was an older thread.



Dang, my bad. Been gone so long I'm digging up old threads like a total newb haha. Couldn't help myself, I have a thing for high revving euro cars from the naughties.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 22, 2021)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Here's my M3 from day 1 to semi-current days


Stance community?
Not my cup of tea, but more power to you.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 22, 2021)

Azog said:


> Dang, my bad. Been gone so long I'm digging up old threads like a total newb haha. Couldn't help myself, I have a thing for high revving euro cars from the naughties.


Yea I've owned a few e39


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 25, 2021)

. 
300k totaled twice and still kickin.  Can't say shit.  Paid 1200 and have maybe 2500 in it lol.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 25, 2021)

roidsguy said:


> Camaro SS


The thread is “project car,” not “dream car.”


----------

